# Game 45: Heat @ Nets--02.04.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 45
Miami Heat @ New Jersey Nets**
Saturday February 4th, 2006
1:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 23-21


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Gary Payton*</td><td>*Dwayne Wade*</td><td>*Shaquille O'Neal*</td><td>*James Posey*</td><td>*Udonis Haslem*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.2</td><td>26.8</td><td>19.3</td><td>8.0</td><td>8.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.9</td><td>6.0</td><td>9.5</td><td>5.1</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.7</td><td>6.9</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.4</td><td>1.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antoine Walker*</td><td>*Alonzo Mourning*</td><td>*Gerald Fitch*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.0</td><td>8.1</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.4</td><td>6.1</td><td>1.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.2</td><td>.2</td><td>1.9</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>24.0</td><td>12.6</td><td>18.9</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.2</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.8</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.1</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Heat*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 26.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Shaquille O'Neal 9.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 6.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.95</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Dwyane Wade 1.93</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .84</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning 2.98</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.3%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Alonzo Mourning 56.6%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 39.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>James Posey 43.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jason Kapono 95.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>23-21</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>23-22</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-28</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>16-30</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-30</td><td>9</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>37-6</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>28-18</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>23-21</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>27-17</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>23-21</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>23-22</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>22-22</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>21-23</td><td>16.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 1-1*
11.7.05 @ MIA: Nets 89- Heat 90 
12.23.05 @ MIA: Nets 95- Heat 88 

*Upcoming Games:*
April 2nd, @ NJ​


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

if u can beat the once, u can beat them twice.. that's vincanity's stance


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

What a bad schedule. 3 straight games against the top 3 east teams. Let's go Nets!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Matinee game too, I love those.

Also, "matinee" is just two switched letters away from being "manitee" and I also love those.


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I think we match up well with Miami. This game is why we signed Marc Jackson... that's marc with a c... not k... .......................

..yea


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is Marc Jacksons time too shine... GO NETS!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Byrdman1531 said:


>


*debating on a new avatar*
:thinking:


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

nets will win this game. im so sure, that if they dont win, i will never come back to these boards ever again. I KNOW THEY WILL WIN! :cheers:


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> *debating on a new avatar*
> :thinking:


LOL... How do I make my avatar? Do I need more posts before I can customize it?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Byrdman1531 said:


> LOL... How do I make my avatar? Do I need more posts before I can customize it?


 Become a supporting member.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> *I think we match up well with Miami.* This game is why we signed Marc Jackson... that's marc with a c... not k... .......................
> 
> ..yea


How do we match up well w/ Miami? Shaq will rip our frontline apart and Wade's drives to the hoop r near unstoppable.

The Nets CAN NOT let Wade make them look stupid w/ his ability to split defenders and slice through the lane when he comes off those screens. I want to see Zo on another VC or RJ poster.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

For those in Canada, this game will be televised on the Score. Just for your info. :cheers:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

justasking? said:


> For those in Canada, this game will be televised on the Score. Just for your info. :cheers:



THanks, i was just about to ask if someone knew on what channel would it be on Other than Yes of course.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wade = 6'4 Young Jordan

27 PPG 7 RPG 6 APG 48% + FG
Crazy athletic freak, goes to whole 1st before shooting unlike guys like AI/Kobe/Carter/Pierce

Always finds most efficient shot

gonna be long day


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Any1 know if this game is on National tv... theres something wrong with my Canadian dish...


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Any1 know if this game is on National tv... theres something wrong with my Canadian dish...


Its on the Score, a Canadian sports network. But I won't be watching it... we recently cut our cable.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Its on the Score, a Canadian sports network. But I won't be watching it... we recently cut our cable.



I know it's on the score.... but i am fixing my Canadian dish... i can't watch it on the score... Is it on National tv?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC_15 said:


> I know it's on the score.... but i am fixing my Canadian dish... i can't watch it on the score... Is it on National tv?


 according to the Nets schedule, the only national TV it is on is league pass.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic out

what the heck


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> Krstic out
> 
> what the heck


 he's got the flu and they gave him and IV and still couldn't do it...must be pretty bad.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Byrdman1531 said:


> LOL... How do I make my avatar? Do I need more posts before I can customize it?


Click "Support bbb.net" and follow the instructions.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Relax everyone, I am here.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Relax everyone, I am here.


 phew.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Todd how did you find a pic of Collins dunking? You must've searched every site imaginable.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Todd how did you find a pic of Collins dunking? You must've searched every site imaginable.


 it was on google...It's gotta be a few years old by now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins misses, Posey rebounds.

Cliff hits, Nets lead 2-0.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets control the tip, Krstic is not playing.

Guess Marc Jackson willl see alot of time.

Collins misses his 1st shot.

Collins knocks the ball away from Shaq.

Cliff hits his 1st.

0-2, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Fn Vc Suks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses a three, rebound Shaq.

Wade hits. Ties it up 2-2.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

From 5-0 To 2-2


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits. Nets lead 6-2 now.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wade > Kobe


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Payton misses, Carter's in and out... Wade hits on the other end.

Robinson hook in the paint is not good.

Collins knocks it away from Shaq AGAIN!

Carter in the lane, hesitates and scores.

Wade throws it through the legs of Shaq.

RJ over Posey... Hits!

Wade responds.

4-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> From 5-0 To 2-2


 what?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vc Takes The Worst Shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ the turn around...

...

Carter misses.

Posey misses?

RJ in the open court, Posey flops, no call RJ converts!

Shaq misses, nice D by Collins.

Kidd board.

Kidd on the repost to Carter, air ball.

Heat take a TO.

7:41 to go.

4-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Timeout heat. 10-4 Nets.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Theres only 8 members right now


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we have them on there heels lets continue please


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade misses.

Kidd hits on the other way.

Siemen is fouled... hits, and Shaq going to the line for 1.

They are battling down there.

Jefferson on the perimeter... drives, bangs into Shaq, out to Cliff, hits!

Posey going for the errant Payton pass... TURNOVER!

7-14, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ driving the lane...

SHAQ W/ THE FOUL!

RJ hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

7-16, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj > vc


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Not enough people here for me to write anything.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Feeds it inside, and Shaq can't get the role...

Cliff posting... RJ cutting, passes off, RJ converts.

Nets w/ 8 points in the pass.

Wade flops, Carter called on the foul.

JWill replaces Payton.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 Since Jwill Enters The Game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade to Shaq on the Alley Opp.

Shaq just got lucky as Posey picks up the foul instead.

Cliff is sleeping, doesn't see the pass coming.

Wade out to JWill, to Walker... Walker hits the 3!

LOL

SHAQ on CARTER.

SHAQ has 2.

Nice play...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2 fouls on shaq.

Lots of boos for zo. Good, that ******* deserves it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Did You See Vc!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits the 1st, Carter hits the 2nd.

Zo is in.

BOOOOO!!!

Marc Jackson in.

JWill misses.

Jackson taps to Carter...

Carter w/ the spin move, the contact on ZO!!!

HITS!!!

and the FT is good!

12-23, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince makes a three poitn play. 23-12 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo in the post, hits the leaner.

Carter to Cliff, to Kidd, to Cliff!

HITS!

14-25, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahaha, zo sucks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker's 1st travel of 6 tonight!

Nice play by Cliffy!

Kid to Cliff, to Carter... HIGH FLOATER!

Hits.

Nets shooting 69%.

14-27, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now you should be wondering why the nets didnt play with this same intensity against the cavs


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

DId u see VC Roar


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

best part of this game so far jk 1 for 1 fg attempts!!!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Keep attacking the rim


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill finds an opening... can't hit the runner.

Carter turns it over.

Walker w/ the cross over. Drives, off the glass and hits.

Nets call TO.

2:28 to go.

16-27, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2:28 Left in the first.

Nets 27
Heat 16


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

THe nets shooting 69% from the field


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

that must a long time out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zo upset about a call against him? What is the world coming too!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Zo picks up the foul on the moving screen. Zo is out.

1st is good. 2nd is good.

Where is Haslem?

Wright has checked in!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Where is Haslem?
> -Petey


I think a family member died, so he stayed in Miami.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wait Zo is in.

Wade misses, Zo w/ the put back.

Wright w/ the turnover... damn!

Wade over Wright. hits.

20-29, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Nets shooting 71%


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to Robinson!

HITS!

Nets are 71% from the field.

Wade misses, Vaughn tries to save it... can't.

Nets lose the ball. DAMN IT!

Nice D by Wright though.

20-31, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow frank puts out such horrible lineups :| what has wright done to get playing time besides turning the ball over and fouling the other team every time down court? --- there goes the lead wow what a great coach


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

I know im going to get killed by this,

I would love to have a happy ZO defense on this team,that's what this team need. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> wow frank puts out such horrible lineups :| what has wright done to get playing time besides turning the ball over and fouling the other team every time down court?


 being not lamond murray is enough to get him into the lineup.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG, So all our big men rather pick up the turnover on charges than blocks... but foul called on Marc Jackson.

JWill hits both.

Carter in the lane, around everyone... flips it up across his body... it's good, no call.

Zo lowers the shoulder? No call. Hits.

Carter on Payton.

Carter to Jackson, misses to end the quarter.

24-33, Nets, Carter has 15 in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince carter is a god.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> I know im going to get killed by this,
> 
> I would love to have a happy ZO defense on this team,that's what this team need. :biggrin:





Consider yourself killed.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Intense Enigma said:


> I know im going to get killed by this,
> 
> I would love to have a happy ZO defense on this team,that's what this team need. :biggrin:


Actually I agree. If not for all the negatives, he would have been a great addition


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

at least there are 21 members log on now


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

I like when the PA announcer goes "DID YOU SEE V-C?!" and this may be new...when VC hit the floater over Zo he said "FLOAT LIKE A BUTTERFLY!"


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane Got Biggest Boner


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Are these refs kidding me?

Zo fouled Carter on both ends and no call on either.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

so how many points will VC score today

and where is Jizzy to criticize carter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Are these refs kidding me?
> 
> Zo fouled Carter on both ends and no call on either.


 the refs probably didn't feel like getting flexed at for 20 minutes.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

with the current squad vc should shoot once every 3 possesions


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Another No Call Leading To 2 For The Heat

3rd Time Today Already

6 Pts Right There


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker backs it down... Out to someone who misses, Padgett the board.

Lead pass picked off, Walker misses the 3.

Padgett w/ another ball.

Carter misses the leaner.

Wade hits.

26-33, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright to Jackson, misses.

Vaughn picks up the personal.

RJ is replacing Carter.

JWill drives on Vaughn, his 2nd. 

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Feel Free To Keep Kidd On Bench Until Lead Is Gone Lawrence Frank.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i will murder the refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow I see why jackson never gets to play now, horrible


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Consider yourself killed.


 Yup,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wright hits!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna count today how many times MJM mentions the refs in his posts.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Right now the Heat heve starters and HOFers on the court and the Nets have Vaughn, Padgett, Wright and MJax.

I hope they can keep it at 8-10 until Kidd comes back in.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NNOOOooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ZO takes a seat. Collins in for the Nets.

JWill is 1 of 2.

Vaughn, to RJ to Wright, to Vaughn. Wright steps into one off Vaughn's pass... HITS!

Wade to Shaq, loses the ball. 

Walker misses, Shaq hits and is fouled.

Nets doing a good job on Shaq though.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thats Just Sad...how Do U Not Foul Him When He Toucehs, So They Wait Till He Scores To Foul Him


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Shaq lookin for the 3 point play....nope


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul was on Padgett.

JKIdd back.

In for Wright.

Shaq misses, Padgett board.

Kidd's jumper grazes the rim.

Nets with a steal... (Collins), throws it up court, Wade beat RJ there, Shaq misses.

Kidd to RJ, RJ HITS!!! FOULED!!!

-Petey


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

NVM RJ is in now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wonka137 said:


> NVM RJ is in now


NVM


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

I hate when L.Frank gets too confident. :curse:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So how many points do u guys think VC is gonna score today


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a beautiful first quarter that was...And AW in the game early? Wow.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wade gets away with murder, so sad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ doesn't get the roll on the FT.

Why would he put Payton on the Nets bigger swing men?

Vaughn picks up another foul.

Wade to the line?

Carter back in.

Wade hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

31-37, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we have to start scorin more


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 fouls on shaq.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

and people dont appreciate what Collins does for this team


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Padgett!

42-31 Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The sky is the limit, just keep on pressing on


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> we have to start scorin more


 RJ cutting... Kidd to RJ, w/ another DUNK!

SHAQ called on a foul away from the ball, his 3rd.

9 minutes, 5 points, 3 boards.

Nice job Collins!

Padgett to Kidd, Kidd to RJ. Wade on RJ... drives, no call, lotta contact... misses.

Walker misses, Carter with the board.

Padgett w/ the 3!

Wade misses? Someone misses.

Padgett to Kidd... Kidd passes up the 3, through Collins' fingers.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is there a stat for missed layups?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ the board, after Walker's missed 3.

Carter can't hit on the other end.

Foul on Padgett?

Yup.

Walker to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

you know, if there gonna call ticky tacs on one side, why dont they do it on the other when we get PUSHED AROUND


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker gets the roll on the last.

Nets use a TO.

33-42, 6:22 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

heat now in the bonus


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you know, if there gonna call ticky tacs on one side, why dont they do it on the other when we get PUSHED AROUND




3 times so far when mjm blames the refs


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

So how many points will VC score today?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> 3 times so far when mjm blames the refs


leave me alone!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Collins > Shaq


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

suprise suprise, antoine walker actually makes both FTs'


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Lets go nets!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ racking up the poitns now

And cliffy hits another 3! 11 poitns for him now too.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

cliff has been goddamn hot lately --- now 16


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett to RJ... Hits!

Walker misses? RJ w/ the board.

Kidd to Robisnon, Cliff hits the 3!

Dump down to Zo... Cliff called on the push, his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hate zo


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lolol cliff on fire


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff again! another 3 from the same spot!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo misses the last, Kidd's 4th board, has 7 assists, and 2 points.

Cliff for another 3!!!

Jeez. 

So many different pick and rolls.

Walker misses, Carter knocks it to RJ.

RJ to Cliff, misses the 3, in and out.

Walker gets Cliff to pick up the foul?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The heat huh, they dont seem so hot right now


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince we need some points every now and then


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> The heat huh, they dont seem so hot right now




Sorry, Hboy, but that was really corny.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i will murder these refs, this is getting to be CHEATING


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> The heat huh, they dont seem so hot right now


don't say that we goota whole half to play


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

tired of these refs, should be 25 pt lead


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy is on fire.WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow heat have shot what 12 more free throws than us this quarter? --- wow 16 point lead down to 11 in a minute


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Siemen in for Walker, watch the Heat now pick it up.

Pushed back to 14.

Carter off glass as he hangs.

Cheap foul called on the Nets.

Wade to the line.

78% shooter. Always seems to kill us at the line.

Hits both... again.

37-52, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

What a play by Simien!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff can't handle it.

Zo with the hook over Cliff.

Padgett can't hit the 3.

Wade misses, Simien saves it.

to Wade... hits in the post over JKidd.

Nets call a TO.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> The heat huh, they dont seem so hot right now



5-0 Heat run since your post


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Nj we need some points whether it be free throws


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-0 Heat run since your post


Lol nets have the lead dont they. You have got to take into consideration that when its the heat, pistons or spurs the refs will not call like they should


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett slips in, but can't convert.

Wade penetrates... Zo tips it in.

Nets need to put some points down, build up the lead.

Kidd to RJ... turnover?

Wade turnover.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Lol nets have the lead dont they. You have got to take into consideration that when its the heat, pistons or spurs the refs will not call like they should


7-0 run

"Nets have lead dont they"

another homer post

should be 20+ game and its 9


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow this team is horrible no joke, I havent seen them hold a lead in 2 freakin years


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

way to close out the half


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson in for Robinson.

Carter throws it away.

Payton to Posey... Wade to Payton, misses the 3.

Siemen w/ the offensive board, fouled.

Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't belive Carter15Nets. All I have to say to him is wow.

I don't think Wonka187 is even human


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 7-0 run
> 
> "Nets have lead dont they"
> 
> ...


SHUT THE **** UP SHUT THE **** UP SHUT THE **** UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> 7-0 run
> 
> "Nets have lead dont they"
> 
> ...


whats the opposite of a homer


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this isn't doing anything productive at all.

~toddmac11


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 5-0 Heat run since your post


 wow...you're getting even more ridiculous then you normally are.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

this is exactly why frank should be fired 2 goddamn years!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

stop


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Siemen pulls it to 7.

Carter to Jackson, to RJ, denied by the rim.

Heat control the ball.

Posey steps into and hits a 3.

Nets up 4.

12-0, Heat run.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this is doing nothing productive at all.

~ToddMac11


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

call a timeout you piece of ****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> wow...you're getting even more ridiculous then you normally are.


14-0

pretty rediculous now?


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> wow...you're getting even more ridiculous then you normally are.


 Todd,is that possible?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Is Carter15Nets serious? Just shut up please.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade w/ the steal on Carter, and finishes.

Carter behind the back to Kidd behind the arch and hits the 3!

Zo is fouled...

Foul on JKidd, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> 14-0 run since hwboys post
> 
> kill urself


 :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 14-0 run since hwboys post
> 
> kill urself


 drop it now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo throws up an AIR BALL!

And... hits the 2nd.

51-55, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol charge what are u kidding me

refs highway robbery all 2nd half


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 14-0
> 
> pretty rediculous now?


 yes


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 60%
Heat 43%

and lead is 4...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter called on an offensive foul, his 2nd.

Heat's ball with 6.3 left in the 2nd quarter.

Nets 8th TO of the quarter, 11 in the 1st half.

Need to protect the ball...

Vaughn in, Frank is subbing to keep guy out of foul trouble.

Wade misses.

15-3 Heat run...

51-55, Nets at the half.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this is doing nothing productive at all.

~ToddMac11


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone please tell Carter15Nets to shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this is doing nothing productive at all.

~ToddMac11


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

so who on the Heat organization is the person who sucks the refs dick


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> so who on the Heat organization is the person who sucks the refs dick


Gary Gayton


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

One thing I noticed. No way in hell is Carter15Nets over 13 years old.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Put Zoran Planinic In 

He Energy And With Heat Up And Down Game He Can Ball Watch


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> Put Zoran Planinic In
> 
> He Energy And With Heat Up And Down Game He Can Ball Watch


 what?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

im hungry now....sigh....


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

the refs have nothing to do with what happend, our retarded coach just has no idea what to do when another team is making a run so he just calls a timeout after we lose the lead, it happens every time we are up big


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> im hungry now....sigh....


 yeah, I'm pretty hungry too...especially since I can smell something cooking downstairs.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

eating a brownie right now......yum!
ALL CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> the refs have nothing to do with what happend, our retarded coach just has no idea what to do when another team is making a run so he just calls a timeout after we lose the lead, it happens every time we are up big



WTF, do you expect him to do? Suit up and start playing. God, shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

anyways, great game so far until the last 2 minutes.
but still very exciting w/ a close score.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> WTF, do you expect him to do? Suit up and start playing. God, shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!


I SAY HBWOY IS HIDING FOR WRONG STATEMENT AND I GET RED EDIT AND JlZZY KEEPS CUSSING PEOPLE OUT AND TELLING THEM SHUT THE **** UP AND ALWAYS NOTHING HAPPENS


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"WTF, do you expect him to do? Suit up and start playing. God, shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!" how bout call another timeout you ****ing idiot? how about have them just run the clock and have kidd hold onto it? any of these things would have helped us keep a 10 point lead at least, we could have have 5 shot clock turnovers in a row and we would still be winning by ten


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it has been 15 minutes is halftime over


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

just about.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> it has been 15 minutes is halftime over


finallly.
the drama in this thread is becoming too intense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> I SAY HBWOY IS HIDING FOR WRONG STATEMENT AND I GET RED EDIT AND JlZZY KEEPS CUSSING PEOPLE OUT AND TELLING THEM SHUT THE **** UP AND ALWAYS NOTHING HAPPENS


 if jizzy had been told to drop it and he kept doing it, then he'd get it too.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I SAY HBWOY IS HIDING FOR WRONG STATEMENT AND I GET RED EDIT AND JlZZY KEEPS CUSSING PEOPLE OUT AND TELLING THEM SHUT THE **** UP AND ALWAYS NOTHING HAPPENS




Because I'm nice like that.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Because I'm nice like that.


 :rofl:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

remember 20-0 when winning @ end 3

1-20 something when losing @ end 3

huge quarter


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

screw u guys, im watchin the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets already pick up a foul?

Payton out to Siemen, and hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

JKIdd!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Cliff in the post, can't hit.

Wade to Shaq, and he can't bank it home.

Carter to Kidd for a triple!!!

Nets up 5.

Wade takes it to the hoop.

Collins and Shaq both hit the deck.

Wade called on a foul on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

refs turning into a joke

heat got 12 points off no calls


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

tie game nets up 16 that was there chance now tie forget about it now


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets back up by 6


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

looka f'n kidd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits and pushes it back to a 4 point lead. Wade's pass rims out... Carter to Kidd, Kidd misses a 3... Carter board, hits. COLLINS W/ A BLOCK ON WADE! Foul?

...

JKidd with a 3?

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince and kidd could both get a triple double

vince at 19,9 and 7

kidd at 11, 6 and 8.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter is killin them not only with his scoring but also with his passin


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince and kidd could both get a triple double
> 
> vince at 19,9 and 7
> 
> kidd at 11, 6 and 8.


wow! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> vince and kidd could both get a triple double
> 
> vince at 19,9 and 7
> 
> kidd at 11, 6 and 8.


 oh man, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit, it's raining outside


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

kidd schooled payton w/o the ball! :rofl:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets back up 11!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq misses again, Carter board.

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff misses.

Shaq loses it... Collins to RJ...

2 HAND SLAM!

Nets back up 9!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wade is nasty

whys he so good jeezus


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man vince wants that triple double.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Siemen misses, Carter board, Carter trying to throw all the way upcourt to Cliff... picked off by Siemen.

Wade then hits.

Carter hits around the Collins screen.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc robbed of a dime


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Wade is nasty
> 
> whys he so good jeezus




Why don't you become a Miami Heat fan and find out.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

oh my god! KIDD CAN'T MAKE LAYUPS!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMFG!!!!!!! KIDD!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!! he did it again

13 point lead now gonna be 9 cause 2 fts on other end cause of it

4 pt swing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade to Payton... misses, RJ with the board?

Kidd misses the layup. Ouch... Kidd is holding his head.

Carter called on his 3rd foul.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

its ok kidd!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Cmon VC... three more assits.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we do not need vince to pick up number 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3rd foul on Kidd now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade goes 2 of 2.

Nets have a 9 point lead.

Carter misses the 3.

Collins taps it out to Kidd behind the line.

Kidd w/ an air ball.

Wade runs into Kidd... Kidd's 3rd.

Nets 2nd team foul.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

that was one ugly shot by kidd...

we're shooting way too many threes...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets now chucking up threes

dumb they were doing so good with rj and carter goign to whole


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

DAMN YOU COLLINS vince would have had 8 assits!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade misses, Collins board boxing out Shaq... WOW!

Carter to Collins... Can't dunk it. But fouled.

Should had been an assist and a bucket.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

collins fouled to the line for two!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc robbed of another dime cause collins takes 80 min to go up for shot

woulda been at 21/11/9


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

god hes so bad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins hits his last.

Nets up 10.

JWill called on a travel.

Cliff Robinson to Kidd.

Heat called on a foul... On Posey.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many fouls is that on the heat


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thank you collins.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Carter 21/12/8 now

2 more assists


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hooks a pass, Collins goes glass.

8 Assists.

Zo runs into Collins and an offensive foul. LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thank you collisn again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff now 16th all time in minutes played


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

DAMN IT that was amazing


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

idiot vince


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

he tripped!!!!!!!!!!!

bs!!!!!!!!!
and its his 4th cause of it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter can't hit.

Posey misses the 3.

Collins pokes it out...

Carter goes glass, offensive foul, his 4th.

Wade sells the offensive foul.

Carter to the bench.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

idiot vince
you dont have to drive when havin the kind of game you are havin


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

collins is doing the little things that count!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cliffy!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff Robinson taunting rofl


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill over Vaughn... misses, Collins pokes to RJ.

Kidd to Cliff, misses, RJ with the board.

Nice, burn clock guys!

RJ to Cliff... BULLET PASS... 3!!!

62-77, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> idiot vince
> you dont have to drive when havin the kind of game you are havin


 Shut up,LOSER


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jesus how dangerous would we be if we had Wilcox?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jackson on robinsons scorching hot hands " MAMMA MIA" hahahahha!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cliffy will empty your chest.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> idiot vince
> you dont have to drive when havin the kind of game you are havin



dude u didnt even see it

wanst his fault

tripped on wades foot was falling back and hits miracle shot 

shoulda been no call


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Somebody needs to spray off Cliffy with a fire extinguisher.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

all right lets finish this quarter strong.. we cna't let them go on a run again.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Jesus how dangerous would we be if we had Wilcox?


If we had Wilcox or Swift right now

VC would have 21/12/12 in 3rd instead of 21/12/8

collins alone screwed him 2 dimes


----------



## vcfor3 (Dec 21, 2005)

mark jackson on cliffy-
im on fire, somebody call bill russel!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> idiot vince
> you dont have to drive when havin the kind of game you are havin


r u even watchin the game, almost all his points were in side w/ circus shots.
wade makes a good play and u blame vc?how sad...


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

When was the last time 2 teammates had triple doubles in one game


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Our big men are holding up!!!! So nice to see Collins doing what he does best and Uncle Cliffy shooting really well!!! Go Nets!!! :clap: 

VC and Kidd flirting with a triple double..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

a long timeout


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... Defensive 3.

On Cliff.

He's thinking about his next shot.

Posey shooting.

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> If we had Wilcox or Swift right now
> 
> VC would have 21/12/12 in 3rd instead of 21/12/8
> 
> collins alone screwed him 2 dimes


compain to thorn not us.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Close the quarter out


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on nj we can't afford to give them points


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Any good highlights in this game?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> When was the last time 2 teammates had triple doubles in one game


 someone talked about this a while back...I think it might have been jordan and pippen?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits, lead is 14 now.

Zo misses... Kidd with his 7th board.

Kidd misses the 3.

Zo is hurt...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Any good highlights in this game?


the score


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo with the loose ball foul...

Cliff to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Foul on the scumbag Alonzo Mourning, his 4th.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Frank needs to keep this starting lineup from now on. Krstic is too weak and inexperienced to be starting but he would be killer off the bench


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> someone talked about this a while back...I think it might have been jordan and pippen?


Yes, and they also had 40 / 40 in a game, if I remember correctly.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on cliff every point is needed


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Frank needs to keep this starting lineup from now on. Krstic is too weak and inexperienced to be starting but he would be killer off the bench


thats interesting though i dont think krstic should come off the bench..

it is intreseting that we are outreboudning the heat 33 to 26.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lack of closing out quarters...........


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff misses both, Wade finds his 23rd point!

RJ misses the layup.

Vaughn breaks it up.

65-77, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Yes, and they also had 40 / 40 in a game, if I remember correctly.
> 
> -Petey


 that's insane. RJ and Vince better get to work :biggrin:


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Kidd,my friend you are shooting too many 3"s,too many 3"s.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Come on Nets!!! Finish this quarter strong!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Score update please?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it we are cold with vince on the bench


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

crap they always end the quarter on a run.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nest up 7 at the end of the third. Let's keep the streak going!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade again?

Nets up 10.

RJ finds an opening and misses the floater.

Nets have a foul to give with 17 left...

Wade to JWill... hits an open 3.

RJ misses the 3 at the buzzer.

8-0 run by the Heat to close out the 4th.

70-77, NETS!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

absolutely speechless...foul to give jwill hits wide open 3 with 1 sec to go

8-0 run to end the quarter

77-70 end 3

they always do this

15 point lead with 2 minutes to go now 7


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

We need vince to start scoring


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Frank needs to keep this starting lineup from now on. Krstic is too weak and inexperienced to be starting but he would be killer off the bench


 Agree.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

I hate frank so much, how the hell is he not fired yet this year?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit, screw the Heat.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and how was rj now fouled

these refs are a joke 22 fts vs 10


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey we have been up through *three* Quarters now


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Jacque Vaughn should NOT be on the floor with JKidd. He's done absolutely nothing offensively or defensively and he just gave up a wide open 3 with 1 second left. Jesus, this guy hasn't done anything atleast play Wright when VC is on the bench.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, krstic isnt even in the building.he really sick.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a damn good game!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why doesn't Frank trust his players?


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

The key stat is we are leading after the first 3 quarters. Go Nets! Put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett short on a 3.

Posey misses, Wade w/ the board... to Walker, hits a 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

11-0 run

4 pt game

not even trying to guard


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> wow, krstic isnt even in the building.he really sick.


He really has the flu, not just flu-like symptoms according to Ian Eagle.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn drops the bucket.

Padgett knocks it away from Shaq with Collins on his back.

Padgett to Vaughn, and Vaughn goes back to back...

Wade to Walker... Walker has 4 seconds... sets up the 3... hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> He really has the flu, not just flu-like symptoms according to Ian Eagle.


 yeah, I'm listening onthe radio...they said he couldn't practice yesterday and then they gave him an IV this morning, and he still couldn't do it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

walker wide open 3

good

not even a defender 10 feet within

speechless


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Such a boring day, It's raing......

On better News The Nets are winning :biggrin:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson goes RIGHT AT WALKER. WALKER is in pain... foul on Posey.

RJ puts a knee right to Walker's midsection.

To the line for 2...

RJ hits 1 of 2.

Cliff in.

76-82, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> walker wide open 3
> 
> good
> 
> ...




Shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how long can we go without vince


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Walker 8 points in 2 minutes in the 4th.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> how long can we go without vince


 he's back in for kidd now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker flips it up and gets the roll.

What a bad call.

RJ's 1st foul.

Carter coming back in.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

you seriously got to be kidding me

refs going to call that flop bs?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc has to play without picking up a foul


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Are U Fn Kidding Me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

why is vince not in the ****ing game? are we going to wait till were losing to put him in? holy ****


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> how long can we go without vince


Vince in for Kidd. Wade sits.

Should be Carter time.

Cliff with the board, Walker w/ the steal, misses the layup... Carter pokes it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Again, Miami's gotten all the calls.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

look at all these open 3's

lawrence frank isa joke for not adjusting


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Payton misses the 3.

RJ w/ the board.

Carter to RJ.

Vaughn to Pagdett.

Air Ball...

RJ right with it, SLAM!

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Padgett's 3 point shot looks rusty today. Luckily RJ was there to clean that up.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I went on NBA.com and Vince had some nice moves in this game including a wrap around pass for a 3 and some dribbling wizardry and score.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

why even foul?

clear dunk and 1

20-0 streak and 9 game home win streak will be over i feel it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff is an idiot.

Shaq gets it, Cliff swipes at him...

Shaq hits and going to the line, time out.

80-84, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i'm scared.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

wonka137 said:


> why is vince not in the ****ing game? are we going to wait till were losing to put him in? holy ****


 he is in....


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Why is everybody shooting so many 3's?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Shaq, allowed to throw Robinson into the first row.

This Miami team is bull**** with the calls they get.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

games done, we lost


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> i'm scared.


 Get Vinsane to hold you.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

we lost, blame refs and lawrence frank for lack of adjusting

and end quarter collapses


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> why is vince not in the ****ing game? are we going to wait till were losing to put him in? holy ****


arent you the guy always saying we need to trade vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Get Vinsane to hold you.
> 
> -Petey


Vinsane is petrified.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****in god. First we have the Nets not being able to hold the lead. Then we have some negative sons of *****es making it worse.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 53%
Heat 40%

Nets lead all game
Heat never lead

And now chance to make it 3 point game with 8 min. not fair


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

These Carter fans need to chill.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq hits.

Nets starting 5 on the court.

...

Down to Shaq.

Hook over Collins.

Heat down 1.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

VC need 2 more assists to get a triple double.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

man wat is up w/ some of these fans, even if w/ all the mistakes we made, havn't u noticed that WE R STILL WINNING!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

84-83 NJ

gave them life for the 3rd time today. Heat will take advantage this time, VC brick again

Foul on Collins, heat going for lead


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter... in and out.

Shaq is looking for the ball.

Foul on Collins.

Only his 2nd.

7 to play.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

1 word choke


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Seriouyly, someone should tell Carter15Nets to shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NETS W/ SOME NICE D.

Out of bounds or 24 second shot clock violation.

Carter to RJ.

Misses the 3.

Collins offensive board.

Carter is fouled by Payton, his 1st.

2nd team.

None shooting.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Cliff... fouled and HITS.

Walker w/ the foul.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffy with the big three point play!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Huge play.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a pass by RJ!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd can make that but cant make a lay up, sigh


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff with 20 points today!

Robinson tips the ball to himself... as Collins was forcing him away.

Kidd goes glass... some no look jump shot. LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd with the no-look jumper.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Man Shaq is playing bad and the game is close. The Heat team is deep. They always have other guys ready to step up unlike the Nets.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 84-83 NJ
> 
> gave them life for the 3rd time today. Heat will take advantage this time, VC brick again
> 
> Foul on Collins, heat going for lead


*looks at score now, then carter15nets*
LOL!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Notice how ****in Carter15Nets only posts when the Nets are losing. I don't think he's a Nets fan, he's a Heat fan using a Nets fans name


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

man just play shaq 1/1, hes not same player 3-4 years ago, still good but with the shots they hitting from outside not f'n worth the risk


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Seriouyly, someone should tell Carter15Nets to shut the **** up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :yes:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Cliffy with the big three point play!


That play was huge. We were up by 1 only, and that was a huge bucket by Cliffy. Nice! Great pass by RJ! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

4th foul on Shaq!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> man just play shaq 1/1, hes not same player 3-4 years ago, still good but with the shots they hitting from outside not f'n worth the risk


man, did u say shaq doesnt need to be doubled!
hes great enuff to get doubled!
and guess wat, we r already playin 1on 1 w/ him! LOL!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey take it easy on Carter15Nets guys. He's just hard on this team. He wants them to win as much as anybody here.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jason collins awesome job on d vs shaq


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Sorry had to step away.

Collins gets Shaq to COMMIT THE OFFENSIVE FOUL!

83-89; Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright vince put these punks in place


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Shaq's just not his old dominant self anymore.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

almost got dime # 9 there


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

how does wade do that

all net all the time

4 point game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince soooooooooooooooo smooth


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow bs 
late call, refs saw wade miss then they call foul

u know they suked something


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Collins With 3 Blocks Today


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robison misses the 3.

Wade hits the jumper.

Carter gets the driving layup,

Wade to the line now.

Foul on RJ?

Wade hits the st.

Hits the 2nd.

87-91, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets call Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets go nets!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Collins With 3 Blocks Today


hes the player of the game. did a good job on Shaq today.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Collins With 3 Blocks Today


 mvp! mvp!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey im talking to you Carter15Nets are u really a nets fan 
Tell us the truth


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> wow bs
> late call, refs saw wade miss then they call foul
> 
> u know they suked something


wow, i misjudged u. 
sorry.
its just that a lot of posts here r negative and its drivin me crazy.
friends? :cheers:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc hurt on ground


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

5th on shaq!

Carter down though...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think we should seriously consider playing Krstic of the bench and starting Cliffy. Collins got those 3 blocks by playing his natural position of center and Cliffy could start and play like 20 minutes a gaqme and bring Krstic in.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince getting up, seems okay

CLIFFY WITH ANOTHER 3!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

oo hard foul taken by carter elbowed on the head by shaq looks ok


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

cliff robinson player of game so far


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Hey im talking to you Carter15Nets are u really a nets fan
> Tell us the truth




Same thing I'm wondering


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc hurt on ground


did shaq land on him ouch 
he'll be ok


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince getting up, seems okay
> 
> CLIFFY WITH ANOTHER 3!!!


OMG! That was huge!!! :clap:


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Cliff Robinson has been unstoppable today.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the jumper...

Shaq w/ the loose ball foul...

Cliff w/ the 3!!!

Walker misses.

Collins with the board...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vince hits! Nets back up 9


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Man heat cheating so bad

just cause shaq has 5 fouls he hacks vc and they dont call the foul

nets 96 heat + refs 87


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

keep fouling shaq


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Carter15Nets. Where you at, daddy?


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

how the hell was that not #6 on o'neal. how much more contact is the ref looking for. And the nets are at home....you HAVE to make that call without being obvious with the favoritism


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq w/ the block on Carter.

Carter his a 21 footer, Kidd w/ the assist.

Kidd is 3 boards short, Carter is 2 assists short.

Collins fouls Shaq, as he got the board off Williams' missed shot.

Shaq goes 1 of 2.

Lane violation, Shaq with another attempt...

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nets will own Heat come Playoff time. Bring it on!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince with an unbelivable shot!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Misses again.

Carter stutter step, hits!

Kidd called on the reach in.

Wade to the line as the Nets are over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 3 more points


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet fader in Shaq's eye from Vince! I mean just delicious!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

How come Shaq always gets that call?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd for three!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd!!!

1 More Assist!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc 1 assist from triple double

**** yea

****ing pos heat suked refs and still lost


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd FO 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade has 31 as he hits both.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter around the Collins screen... to Kidd

Kidd hits the 3!!!

Nets up 101-90!

Carter 1 assist away.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd for the triple! Was that Carters 9th or 10th assist?


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

1 more assist,1 more assist,Kidd i love u.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on Vince. Go at Shaq and foul his *** out!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

whoa i missed that play of the game that was VINSANE BABY


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

This is clearly a different Heat team
much easier


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

neoxsupreme said:


> Come on Vince. Go at Shaq and foul his *** out!


 shaq will punch him in the face and it'll be called a charge on vince.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

triple double for vince!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc does it

27/13/10

30 yard pass


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Triple Double Vc!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What a beautiful triple double assist from Carter!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker pentrating, hits the little floater.

Carter has it.

Carter apparently only has 1 triple double in his career.

Carter way outside misses it.

Walker misses the 3, Carter board LONG pass to RJ.

Carter has the assist!

His 2nd career triple double.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Trip[le Doule


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter Triple Double!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Did u see how Vince got his triple double
oh my god


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Carter To Rj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And 1 Carter Wit A Triple Double Heck Yea Baby!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2nd triple double of Vince's career, first as a Net


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok can kidd get 3 rebounds in 1 minute ?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

These refs are ****ed up. They wanted thr Heat to win and they tried all game to get them back in the game and help them win. That shows them. BTW, the Heat suck


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

hey vinsane, remember when u said that the cavs got murded by the heat, and the same would happen to us?





*goes upto vinsane and laughs*LOL!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince with a TRIP DOUB
Come on Now Vince 30 points


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc does it
> 
> 27/13/10
> 
> 30 yard pass


I figured you'd only post if VC missed his triple double...and ***** about how he should've got it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ finishes.

Nets up 104-92!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Riley "calling off the dogs"

Nice win. Should be a 3-0 season record agaisnt the heat, but 2-1 is still good.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Go Vince! I think that's *ONLY* his 2nd triple double in his career. Long ways to go to catch Kidd. :biggrin:


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Triple double,triple double.WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats VC on the triple double, great game!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Carter going to the line, Kidd is sitting.

Wade and Shaq sit.

Cliff was YES's POTG.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I have notice that all the saterday afternoon games have been very exciting so far


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

cliff wins player of game away from YES

id go with vc though

triple doub


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does Carter15Nets only post when we're losing? What happened?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> games done, we lost


Good Call Hater.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> hey vinsane, remember when u said that the cavs got murded by the heat, and the same would happen to us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never did you hear me say such a thing I said we should be careful so it won't happen to us my post said MIGHT not will


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> Go Vince! I think that's *ONLY* his 2nd triple double in his career. Long ways to go to catch Kidd. :biggrin:


Only 68 down... 

Carter goes 1 of 2.

92-105, NETS! NETS!! NETS!!!

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

it is over, vaughn dribbles out the clock.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

3-way tie for player of the game w/ Carter, Cliffy & Twin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> Congrats VC on the triple double, great game!


Lakers 24-22

Did you put 25-21 before bobcat game expecting easy win


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn with the steal.

Ends it 92-106.

*PLEASE REMEMBER DON'T GO BAITING IN OTHER TEAM FORUMS!*

-Petey


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Good Call Hater.


 :laugh:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats VC for your triple double!!! Nice team win!!!! :banana: :banana: 

Go Nets!!!! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Player of the game goes to Twin for me. He kept Shaq in check and who knows, Shaq could have exploded against us.


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

GO nets, I came home for good news today. I'm happy now, good game. VInce Carter Pwnage.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice victory,let's go NETS.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Lakers 24-22
> 
> Did you put 25-21 before bobcat game expecting easy win


No I change it everytime the game is over, thanks for telling me tho i'll fix it.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Now Cavs turn to beat Sixers


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

neoxsupreme said:


> 3-way tie for player of the game w/ Carter, Cliffy & Twin


RJ was huge tonight too.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vince dropped 51 on the Heat last game and now notches a rare triple double. VC clowns Wade.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> 1 word choke


OK.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah baby! :cheers:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

if it wasnt for those 2 Bull**** calls the first time we faced miami it would be 3-0 in the season against the heat

I know we are a better team than the heat


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Good game by Nets, Carter came big and Cliff as well at the end.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> if it wasnt for those 2 Bull**** calls the first time we faced miami it would be 3-0 in the season against the heat
> 
> I know we are a better team than the heat


lol


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah! Bananas Baby!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> games done, we lost


Sure. Whatever you say.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> wow this team is horrible no joke, I havent seen them hold a lead in 2 freakin years


You see something new every day.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

:laugh:ghoti=awesome


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh:ghoti=awesome


 :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> You see something new every day.


LOL. ghoti, nice answers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vc for potg


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Great games by a bunch of Nets. Wish I could've seen the whole game...


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> nets will win this game. im so sure, that if they dont win, i will never come back to these boards ever again. I KNOW THEY WILL WIN! :cheers:


 :biggrin: i knew i was phsycic! i said the same thing about the pistons game, but i said the nets would lose to the cavaliers. BTW, the nets will beat the hornets on monday. :dpepper:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15nets and wonka are definitely the smartest guys on this nets board


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

neoxsupreme said:


> Hey take it easy on Carter15Nets guys. He's just hard on this team. He wants them to win as much as anybody here.


 :angel:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

4 starters in double digits, 3 with 20+. 2 guys had 10+ assists. Impressive


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

A couple changes on the all-time record books after this game...

Jason Kidd passed a fellow on the all-time scoring list...

175. Dirk Nowitzki - 12,301
*176. Jason Kidd - 12,284*
177. Johnny Green - 12,281

As mentioned, Cliffy passed an immortal on the all-time minutes played list...

15. Michael Jordan - 41,012
*16. Clifford Robinson - 40,743*
17. Bill Russell - 40,726

Gary Payton is currently 10th on the same list at 44,740 minutes played.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Vaughn with the steal.
> 
> Ends it 92-106.
> 
> ...


Yeah, people should try to avoid doing these things. 

Well, there is once again "generalizations about Nets fans" in the game thread in their forum right now. Sigh. :whatever: 

Lets just be happy we got the win. :clap: :cheers:


----------

